# Less than a month



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures taken of Rose last weekend. She can't wait until the real thing on September 1(or maybe that is me) :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Rose is a mighty pretty lady.

Need to mud those shiny blinds!

Yep, both my dogs sense the change in training and they have been supervising my pre-season preparations. Just finished flocking yesterday, now every honker decoy in my spread has a flocked head. The trailer is tweaked, ammo laid in, shotguns gone over, blinds mudded & grassed, calls tuned, blind bag loaded up.

Now we train & wait. I hate waiting...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Rose is a mighty pretty lady.
> 
> Need to mud those shiny blinds!
> 
> ...


It's surprising those dogs would work for a Vikings Fan :lol:

Football season is approaching too! Can you tell???


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Go Sioux!!!!


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am really starting to get excited about the upcoming season!! Seeing pictures like these really gets me going!! I know the dogs are ready but I haven't had a change to get any gear around yet but I'm ready!! Nice pictures,Thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------

